# Tilde fungerar inte

## nihilizt

När jag använder svensk tangentbordslayout fungerar inte knappen som har prickar, upphöjt-till-tecken och tilde (den övre som sitter till vänster om Enter) alls. Eftersom jag kör KDE kan jag komma runt problemet genom att bara byta layout med Ctrl-Alt-K, men det är ju störande att knappen inte funkar. Den funkar i Windows, så det är inte knappen som är trasig på tangentbordet. Dessutom rapporterar xev rätt tecken när jag trycker på knappen, både direkt, med Shift och med Alt Gr. Jag har ett Natural Keyboard Pro, och det har jag ställt in i xf86config och i KDE:s egna variant av detta program. Argh!!

----------

## ErikT

Samma sak gäller för mig. Misstänker att det slutade fungera vid uppgraderingen till xfree-4.3.0-r2 härrom veckan. Någon som har någon lösning?

/Erik

-- 

<http://erik.tjernlund.net/webblogg/>

----------

## frippz

Har ni uppdaterat era konfigurationsfiler efter uppgraderingen?

Kontrollera även xkb-settings i /etc/X11/XF86Config.

----------

## Simpster

Japp, samma här! Hände efter uppgradering till 4.30... hitta lite att läsa om det och en patch:

http://www.mail-archive.com/i18n@xfree86.org/msg01306.html

inte för att jag fick den patchen att funka iofs...   :Sad: 

den var ju för version 4.29 nånting.

Sen prövade jag att dra hem source till senaste X och kopiera in filerna under xkb/symbols därifrån, de hade ändrat i filen "se" men ack nej. inte fan funka det heller. lite less på det nu. Särskilt när man ska merga nåt masked...

----------

## zeb

Jag hade samma problem men det fixade sig efter att jag ändrat språkinställningarna. Jag har en sån här fil som /etc/env.d/02locale:

```
LANGUAGE="en_US"

LANG="en_US"

LC_CTYPE="fi_FI@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="fi_FI@euro"

LC_TIME="C"

LC_COLLATE="fi_FI@euro"

LC_MONETARY="fi_FI@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fi_FI@euro"

LC_PAPER="fi_FI@euro"

```

Vad filen heter spelar ingen större roll, bara den finns i /etc/env.d

Byt ut fi_FI mot se_SE om ni känner för det  :Smile: 

Kom också ihåg att köra env-update efter att ha modifierat/lagt till filen.

Innan hade jag ingen sån fil alls, och det funkade bra, men efter uppdateringen till Xfree 4.3 så gick inte dom 'döda' knapparna att använda förrän jag fixade till filen så som den ser ut ovan. Jag använder svensk tangentbordslayout, så det är inget fel på den.

----------

## spiff

Ah, gött med ett svenskt forum.. trode det var jag som hade pajat ngt.

Började bli trist å bara göra ouch smileys >_<  saknar ^_^;

----------

## Agitator[RoX]

hums.. Hjälper så långt som att om jag öppnar Eterm, och öppnar en Eterm med den kan jag om jag dubbeltrycker på knappen få ut ett tecken.. Fruktansvärt omständigt.  :Sad: 

Någon som kan hjälpa till med DET problemet?

Vid närmare undersökning funkar det i allt som öppnas genom Eterm, men inte  i något annat. Ugh.

----------

## Dozer

Option "NoDeadKeys" 

pleier å gjøre tingen når man har dette problemet

I XFree4.3.x ble dette en nødvendighet for å få spesialtegn, som nettopp ~

----------

## pocke

Nu har jag ändrat min XF86Config:

```
...

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "Keyboard1"

        Driver "Keyboard"

        Option "AutoRepeat" "250 30"

        Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

        Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

        Option "XkbModel" "pc102"

        Option "XkbLayout" "se"

        Option "NoDeadKeys"

EndSection

...
```

Min /etc/env.d/02locale ser ut som ovan. Men det hjälper inte.

Tilde fungerar i konsollen, men inte i X!  :Sad: 

När jag startar t ex xterm får jag följande meddelande: 

```
>xterm

Warning: locale not supported by C library, locale unchanged
```

 Kan det ha något med det hela att göra?

Hoppas nån har nån ide´.

/Patrik

----------

## pocke

Och nu har Alt-Gr slutat fungera också  :Sad: 

Jag får väl ändra tillbaka igen då.

----------

## pocke

Jag hade visst testat med "sv_SE" i XF86Config. Så ska det ju inte vara. Nu funkar allt utom tilde igen (även ^ och ¨)... Hjälp   :Surprised: 

----------

## Chewie

 *pocke wrote:*   

> Jag hade visst testat med "sv_SE" i XF86Config. Så ska det ju inte vara. Nu funkar allt utom tilde igen (även ^ och ¨)... Hjälp  

 

Testat med Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

----------

## pocke

 *Chewie wrote:*   

> Testat med Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

 

Det gjorde tyvärr ingen skillnad.

----------

## luugin

Jag har ungefär samma problem. 'tilde' funkar fint i console men inte i X/KDE...  När jag kör med följande inställningar så funkar 'flest' tangenter (alla utom den där förbannade knappen  :Smile:  )

```

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

    Option "NoDeadKeys"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "se"

```

Det funkar inte heller med KDE's keyboard layout utility även om man testar 1000 olika varianter  :E

----------

## Guzz

Funkar det om ni startar en term med

LC_CTYPE=sv_SE xterm

----------

## pocke

 *Quote:*   

> Funkar det om ni startar en term med
> 
> LC_CTYPE=sv_SE xterm

 

```
$ env

...

LC_CTYPE=sv_SE@euro

...

$ env LC_CTYPE=sv_SE xterm

Warning: locale not supported by C library, locale unchanged
```

xterm kommer upp och i det nya fönstret:

```
$ env

...

LC_CTYPE=sv_SE@euro

...
```

Det verkar ju inte slå igenom... Gör jag rätt?

Kan väl tilläggas att tilde fortfarande inte funkar i nån av terminalerna.  :Wink: 

----------

## pocke

Tjoho. Testa lite och har nnu löst "tilde-problemet". Ganska enkelt faktiskt. Jag fixade bara till /etc/env.d/02locale (eller vad man nu har kallat den). Nu ser min ut så här:

```
LANGUAGE="en_US"

LANG="en_US"

LC_CTYPE="sv_SE"

LC_NUMERIC="sv_SE"

LC_TIME="C"

LC_COLLATE="sv_SE"

LC_MONETARY="sv_SE"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US"

LC_MEASUREMENT="sv_SE"

LC_PAPER="sv_SE"
```

Hoppas detta hjälper nån där ute.

/Patrik

----------

## Savve

Fick samma problem tills jag ställt in vilket tangentbord jag använder i controlcenter, av någon anledning ville den inte köra med inställningen jag hade i XFree86config.

----------

